Ask HN: Why 0.1 + 0.1 + 0.1 – 0.3 == 5.551115123125783e-17 - vdfs
======
ColinWright
Here are just a few previous discussions about this. If you're serious about
this question, read these:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746797)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937182)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982332)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4489496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4489496)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4815399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4815399)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321940)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9837342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9837342)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10558871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10558871)

------
itg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating_point#Accuracy_proble...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating_point#Accuracy_problems)

